# Habana House Herf (H3)- Nov. 6th in Austin, TX!



## I-BFD jenn (Aug 16, 2008)

Here's the details. It won't be a very long herf with a lot of
hoopla. It'll just be "if you're in the area and want to join us"
kinda herf.

I am officially the Chief Bottle Washer for the band 25 Smokin' Figurados
<www.25smokinfigurados.com>. They will be having their release party
on Thursday, Nov. 6, 2008 at Ruta Maya <http://www.rutamaya.net> in
Austin, TX (there will be a second release party in Norwalk, CT in
December for your northerners). The concert will be from 8-11 pm.
Prior to the show, we will be gathering at Habana House
<www.showmeyourash.com>...which conveniently is connected to Ruta Maya.

So the herf is:
November 6, 2008
6 pm
Habana House
Austin, TX

For those interested in attending the release party, I believe there
is a small cover charge ($4), but *you're welcome to attend the herf without feeling obligated to go to the show*.

:cb


----------



## I-BFD jenn (Aug 16, 2008)

Here's the press release we sent out last week. Hope to see some of you this Thursday night at the pre-show herf! :cb

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE


*25 Smokin' Figurados Release Debut CD With Cigar Party and Concert*


Austin, TX - October 26, 2008 - 25 Smokin' Figurados will be hosting a release party for their debut CD, "Divine Spirits, Holy Smoke", an album that is already attracting the attention of fans and cigar aficionados around the world. Reyes Family Cigars and Vegas de Santiago Cigars will sponsor the show.

The concert will be held at Ruta Maya, 3601 South Congress Ave. in Austin on November 6, 2008 at 8 pm. Opening for them will be _Message From Space_ and _Worse Than Hippies_. There will be a $4 cover charge. The band is inviting friends, fans and the press to join them at Habana House Cigars at 6 pm prior to the show for a cigar and celebration. 

25 Smokin' Figurados, is the culmination of the efforts of singer/songwriter Timothy Abbott and singer/songwriter/instrumentalist Gregg Kirk. Backing them will be Phil Bass on drums, Johnny Big on bass and Bryan Anderton on guitar.

After playing in a number of varied bands in the '90s, songwriting veterans Timothy Abbott and Gregg Kirk grew tired of writing in a single style in a typical band setting and instead opted to open up their songwriting catalog and apply it within a loose-knit group of musicians known as 25 Smokin' Figurados. Their songs - "which breathe with Midwestern angst, urban depravity, and Texas heat -- are meant to be played at maximum volume and savored... like a fine figurado."

Contact:
Jennifer Vanderslice

http://www.25SmokinFigurados.com
[email protected]m

​ # # #​


----------

